# Skin turning dark.



## coaimhe18 (Oct 15, 2008)

ok so first off, please be nice i am TOTALLY new to the hobby. I recently set up a vivarium and added two d. auratus costa ricans. Well last week one found a way out of the tank, I found it very dehydrated and i assumed it was dead, the eyes were white and the frog was small, but i put it back in the terrarium right away and into a little pool. Once I saw that it was breathing and moved a little bit I grabbed the little condiment cup it came in and made a little ICU for it, with soaked paper towel at the bottom and damp paper towel on the top and put it in a warm corner of the terrarium and left it to recover... the frog has recovered quite nicely and is once again active and all over the viv and has a healthy appetite as well but i noticed the coloring on its back was faded a bit, and over time got a little darker... today it is almost black. What I am wondering is, will the color ever come back or will it forever be there to remind me to check for any gaps?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I've had something similar happen to a couple of different thumbnail size frogs (intermedius & ventrimaculatus) when husbandry or tank conditions were lacking. One case may have been due to dehydration, one may have been due to bacteria build-up, but both cases cleared up, and the frogs returned to normal color after a few weeks.


----------



## coaimhe18 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks so much, i was just curious! i have noticed that the color blemish seems to be changing daily and is more or a pearly black today.


----------

